# Suggestions for commercial freezer.



## Rhonda22 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hey everyone!
 I was planning to replace my old freezer with a new commercial freezer. Can someone suggest some options?


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 26, 2021)

A little more specific may help..are you talking a walk-in style freezer, an upright, or chest type freezer? 
And welcome to the forum from ND.


----------



## mcokevin (Mar 26, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> A little more specific may help..are you talking a walk-in style freezer, an upright, or chest type freezer?
> And welcome to the forum from ND.


Boy would I love a walk-in freezer at home!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 26, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from SC.  Any of the commercial brand named manufacturers will work.  Depends also upon how much money to expense, how much room your have, to include side/back separations, and power source (110v/208v)  Take a look at the product spec sheets provided by the companies.  Here is a link that I use for researching equipment.   Commercial Refrigerators & Freezers: Shop WebstaurantStore


----------

